# Craftman mower stalls



## MoBill (Aug 7, 2009)

I've got a Craftsman 675 mower with a B&S 190cc engine. It starts strong on the first pull. Runs good for 2-3 minutes, sputters then dies and will not re-start until it sits for 10 minutes. I've drained the fuel. Replaced fuel and air filts. Checked the plug. Still does it with no improvement. Any Ideas?

Thanks! -Mo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Try running it with the fuel cap loose, may not be venting properly. If this takes care of the problem, then just replace the fuel cap. If not, then you need to check for ignition spark when it dies, as it could also be loosing spark after it heats up a bit.


----------



## MoBill (Aug 7, 2009)

*30 YT is the Master!*



30yearTech said:


> Try running it with the fuel cap loose, may not be venting properly. If this takes care of the problem, then just replace the fuel cap. If not, then you need to check for ignition spark when it dies, as it could also be loosing spark after it heats up a bit.


30YT you are an artist! I started the mower with the fuel cap loosened. It ran for 20 minutes before I shut it off. I posted this problem on three other sites and you were the only correct fix. I bow to the master!

-Bill


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 27, 2009)

MoBill said:


> 30YT you are an artist! I started the mower with the fuel cap loosened. It ran for 20 minutes before I shut it off. I posted this problem on three other sites and you were the only correct fix. I bow to the master!
> 
> -Bill


30yearTech seems to know his small engines maybe intimately j/k.:thumbsup: 
The condition of your mower is commonly referred to as "vapor lock".


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

mikel m14 said:


> 30yearTech seems to know his small engines maybe intimately j/k.:thumbsup:
> The condition of your mower is commonly referred to as "vapor lock".


LOL; perhaps I know small engines more intimately then I should... 

Vapor lock is more of an issue associated with the fuel getting hot and turning to a vapor in the fuel delivery line and restricting the delivery of fuel due to "Vapor" in the fuel line. 

When a fuel cap does not vent, a vacuum forms in the fuel tank after a short while, preventing fuel from exiting the tank. This has nothing to do with the temperature of the fuel, but rather the negative pressure created in the sealed portion of the fuel tank. A fuel tank that is properly venting will not draw a vacuum (negative pressure) and will always allow the fuel to flow freely.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 27, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> LOL; perhaps I know small engines more intimately then I should...
> 
> Vapor lock is more of an issue associated with the fuel getting hot and turning to a vapor in the fuel delivery line and restricting the delivery of fuel due to "Vapor" in the fuel line.
> 
> When a fuel cap does not vent, a vacuum forms in the fuel tank after a short while, preventing fuel from exiting the tank. This has nothing to do with the temperature of the fuel, but rather the negative pressure created in the sealed portion of the fuel tank. A fuel tank that is properly venting will not draw a vacuum (negative pressure) and will always allow the fuel to flow freely.


I understand you. They both at least have the similiarity that fuel is being restricted.:thumbsup:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

mikel m14 said:


> I understand you. They both at least have the similiarity that fuel is being restricted.:thumbsup:


Yes, the end result is the same. Only the cause is the difference.


----------

